# Help! Bad Puppy Food??



## morgan.barone (Oct 28, 2015)

My husband and I brought our GSD home this past Friday and he has been an absolute delight! Before we brought Loki home, we purchased a bag of Diamond Puppy food, the same food that our breeder had been feeding him and his litter mates. We didn't think anything of the first couple of days: not eating much, runny poops, etc. But now that we have had him home for almost a week I got a little concerned and started doing some online research. I found that many other people have similar issues with their pups dry/itchy skin, loss of weight/appetite, to include the above issues and others that Loki has not yet developed. 

We were recommended Science Diet by our Veterinarian and planned on trying it once we run through this bag of food but I'm thinking about introducing him to a new brand almost immediately! Am I overly concerned or should we switch his food ASAP?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Science Diet is not much better, lots of vets push it but it's because Hill's sponsors a lot of their training sadly, not because it's actually a decent food

Look into brands like Orijin, Fromm, Wellness, Acana - you want companies that stand by their food with little to no recalls.


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

And if I might add, don't wait till the bag of Diamond dog food is finished. Go to your pet supply store and purchase one of the ones suggested by Shade or another highly rated kibble of your choice. In most if not all cases, if the food does not agree with the dog, the store will take it back. Just ask before you buy and purchase a small bag to start.


----------



## morgan.barone (Oct 28, 2015)

I planned on doing a 7-10 day transition to a new food. Ideally starting today or tomorrow! I'm afraid the food I have is very unhealthy for Loki. 

Graciesmom--thank you for the insight on returning dog food! I will have to check with my local store to see if that is an option. I didn't know that some places will do that


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Fromms, that Shade recommended, is family owned and manufactured with no recalls!

Diamond, who manufactures Many kibble brand names, had a HUGE recall about two years ago due to filthy factory and manufacturing practices!

Moms


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Look at Fromm Large Breed Puppy food if you can find it. I got it special ordered.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

morgan.barone said:


> I planned on doing a 7-10 day transition to a new food. Ideally starting today or tomorrow! I'm afraid the food I have is very unhealthy for Loki.


Unhealthy food for a couple weeks (or even months) won't do any more harm to a dog than to a person. Not ideal, but for such short time spans it's really nothing to worry about. A slow and gradual transition that doesn't upset the dog's stomach will be more beneficial to you both.

*Shade* has given some good kibble suggestions - check those brands out and start the gradual transition.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Fromm is only available from small independent, family-owned shops, not big box stores (petsmart/petco/tractor supply/whatever). Or online. They've made a company-wide marketing decision to support the little mom-and-pop stores that give great customer support, offer knowledgeable advice, and enrich communities. 

Finding it may take you off the beaten path, but if you look on their website, you can probably find a local store that can help you:
Find a store that carries Fromm


----------



## morgan.barone (Oct 28, 2015)

We decided to try Fromm! Unfortunately Loki picks through his food to eat only the Fromm not the Diamond but it is affecting his poops (a little runny). Am I right to start feeding him a little rice to help?

*Note, we were trying to do a gradual transition but he refuses to eat the Diamond (one of the reasons why we wanted to try a new brand) but I'm afraid it might hurt his digestive system jumping from one food to another


----------



## squirl22 (Apr 1, 2015)

Magwart said:


> Fromm is only available from small independent, family-owned shops, not big box stores (petsmart/petco/tractor supply/whatever). Or online. They've made a company-wide marketing decision to support the little mom-and-pop stores that give great customer support, offer knowledgeable advice, and enrich communities.
> 
> Finding it may take you off the beaten path, but if you look on their website, you can probably find a local store that can help you:
> Find a store that carries Fromm


Fromm has been amazing for my pups. Great coat, no itchies, smaller poops. You can also order it from Chewy.com which is what I do and I love it. Gets delivered right to my door. Best thing ever.


----------



## squirl22 (Apr 1, 2015)

morgan.barone said:


> We decided to try Fromm! Unfortunately Loki picks through his food to eat only the Fromm not the Diamond but it is affecting his poops (a little runny). Am I right to start feeding him a little rice to help?
> 
> *Note, we were trying to do a gradual transition but he refuses to eat the Diamond (one of the reasons why we wanted to try a new brand) but I'm afraid it might hurt his digestive system jumping from one food to another


Honesty when we got Max his poos where already runny from the breeder food, so I just switched him straight to Fromm no mixing. Had about a day or so of soft poos and then they normalized. Rice you can add and I've also heard pumpkin helps too.


----------

